# Baby food ingredients



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

A lot of the organic based baby foods I'm seeing in stores have some small amount of lemon juice and/or ascerbic acid. Is this ok for a hedgie? It must be to preserve the food a bit but I'm hesitant to try them! What brands/flavours do you all find are yummiest?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm not sure about the lemon juice question but hopefully someone else can help you with that one. But, my hedgie loves chicken baby food. I've also heard that hedgies go crazy over sweet potato baby food! My hedgie has never tried it but im planning on buying it soon


----------



## HedgiePome (Mar 27, 2014)

I got Cookie a banana, apple, pear mix from Gerber because I know he loves bananas. He really likes it. Later on I plan on trying the chicken.

Dont know the answer to the other questions unfortuantely.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Both ingredients are natural, I can't see why it would be a problem.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascorbic_acid


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I use the ones with lemon juice/ascorbic acid and my hedgies have been fine. I think the amount is so small it isn't a concern.


----------

